
SAP reportedly buying Sybase for $6 billion - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/software/107543/sap-reportedly-buying-sybase-6-billion
======
teyc
Databases used to be so stodgy. But now it is seen as a lead-gen for an
enterprise sale.

------
oomkiller
Does anyone else feel that SAP has a monopoly on enterprise software?

